# Laminadora para circuitos impresos con material de "Descarte"



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2018)

Este proyecto lo robé conseguí de una página amiga, me pareció muy interesante ya que resuelve con una sola y sencilla placa los 2 inconvenientes de una laminadora, temperatura y velocidad.

Está realizado en base a un fusor de descarte de fotocopiadora o impresora que trabaje con tóner, lo que descarta las de chorro de tinta.
Además del fusor se necesita un motor PaP que logra el movimiento de avance de la placa y que tendrá velocidad
ajustable.











































​

​


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 1, 2019)

este diagrama se podría implementar directamente en una impresora hp 1018 usando su propio motor a pasos? pregunto por que pegar el dryfilm con la plancha es algo complicado y mas vale automatizar los procesos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2019)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> este diagrama se podría implementar directamente en una impresora hp 1018 usando su propio motor a pasos? pregunto por que pegar el dryfilm con la plancha es algo complicado y mas vale automatizar los procesos


No es complicado.

Pero NO es predecible ni repetible.

Con este adminiculo, una vez ajustado los resultados son totalmente predecibles/repetibles.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 25, 2020)

Esto de las laminadoras está muy interesante, las he descubierto hace poco y me parece un buen método, pero no deja de ser el mismo método que el de planchado.

En cuanto vi las laminadoras pensé "esto podría usarse para hacer PCBs"... Pero no de la forma en que he visto que se usan.

Más bien pensaba en si habría alguna "hoja de cobre" con lo que hacer algo parecido a lo que hace esta artista de Instagram:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

¿Cómo lo véis? Al final el grosor que tiene el cobre en las placas de cobre vírgenes es muy parecido al de una hoja...


----------

